# venez parler de votre iMac G4  !!



## maxetmac (28 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous !

je possède un iMac G4 800MHz 17" superdrive, 
est-il possible de changer la RAM d'origine qui est de 256 Mo pour une 512 voir plus ?
Je ne parle pas de l'emplacement libre et accéssible ou j'ai déjà installé une 512 Mo.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2006)

Non, la barrette est soudée en usine... Elle est là, et y reste.


----------



## maxetmac (28 Novembre 2006)

C'est ce que je pensais aussi mais il py a des mod&#232;les qui ne sont pas soud&#233;s


----------



## maxetmac (28 Novembre 2006)

il y en a qui en changeant leur DD interne ont eu la bonne surprise de voir que la barrette "d'origine" n'etait effectivement pas soud&#233;es!!!
maintenant , est-ce sur tous les mod&#232;les d'iMac G4 .............


----------



## maxetmac (28 Novembre 2006)

le probl&#232;me est que je veux bien d&#233;monter mon ordi si je suis s&#251;r de povoir changer la m&#233;moire........car ce n'est pas vraiment mon truc ;-)


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2006)

Tout d'abord je te pr&#233;sente Editer, ton nouvel ami ici... 






Pour le reste, je n'ai jamais entendu ce &#224; quoi tu fais r&#233;f&#233;rence... MacTracker ne fait r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; aucun iMac 800 auquel la premi&#232;re barrette n'&#233;tait pas soud&#233;e en usine.


----------



## maxetmac (28 Novembre 2006)

ben moi non plus mais ......regardes:   http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/106/

zoom sur la cinqui&#232;me photo et dis moi ce que tu en penses  !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2006)

Je vois surtout... Mac*Bidouille*...  Ce d'autant plus que dans le lien donn&#233;, on nous parle de disque dur et de lecteur DVD. Il est fait une seule fois r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; la barrette de Ram: c'est celle que l'on peut retirer soi-m&#234;me, la So-DIMM.


----------



## maxetmac (28 Novembre 2006)

oui mais &#224; ton avis, la barrette m&#233;moire que l'on voit, elle n'a pas l'air d'etre soud&#233;e


----------



## r e m y (28 Novembre 2006)

Je confirme que les iMac G4 ont en interne une barrette Ram de type DIMM SDRAM PC133 Cl3 tout &#224; fait standard et qu'on peut la remplacer par une barrette de m&#234;me type de 512 Mo. Je viens de le faire, ci-dessous photo de la barrette install&#233;e d'origine par Apple (marque Micron) remplac&#233;e par mes soins par une barrette 512 Mo Danelec (on ne peut pas mettre plus, les barrettes 1 Go ne sont pas reconnues par l'iMac G4)


----------



## maxetmac (28 Novembre 2006)

merci! je viens &#233;galement de trouver cette vid&#233;o !!

http://www.svmmac.fr/tv/bidouille/booster_votre_imac_g4_2e_partie

je vais pouvoir le faire!   yes!!!!!!!   ;-)


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2006)

Tant que tu n'oublies pas la p&#226;te thermique...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2006)

Oui, c'est bien ce que j'explique depuis tout &#224; l'heure. 

De la bonne bidouille quoi...


----------



## maxetmac (28 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tant que tu n'oublies pas la p&#226;te thermique...


pourquoi de la p&#226;te thermique pour changer une barrette de RAM ???


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2006)

maxetmac a dit:


> pourquoi de la pâte thermique pour changer une barrette de RAM ???



Parce qu'elle est installée d'usine et que ça n'est pas une manipulation forcément recommandée.


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2006)

Bordel, mais c'est pourtant pas compliqu&#233; !

*Vous &#234;tes ici -> x* O&#249; poser votre question, comment utiliser ce forum ? Des remarques sur MacGeneration et son contenu ?

*Mac de bureau* Discussions et aide technique pour Mac Pro, iMac, Mac mini, Power Macintosh et eMac.

En tout cas, moins compliqu&#233; que de d&#233;monter un mac...


----------



## maxetmac (28 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Parce qu'elle est installée d'usine et que ça n'est pas une manipulation forcément recommandée.


donc d'apr&#232;s toi je dois rester avec mes 768 Mo ( ce qui est d&#233;j&#224; pas si mal )

ce serai la solution la plus raisonnable &#224; tes yeux ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2006)

maxetmac a dit:


> donc d'après toi je dois rester avec mes 768 Mo ( ce qui est déjà pas si mal )
> 
> ce serai la solution la plus raisonnable à tes yeux ?



Surtout que ton iMac n'est pas prévu pour accepter plus de 1Go de Ram... Ça me semble plutôt inutile oui.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2006)

Si tu es soigneux c'est jouable, avec de la pâte thermique comme indiqué sur les tuto...


----------



## maxetmac (28 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Si tu es soigneux c'est jouable, avec de la pâte thermique comme indiqué sur les tuto...






ben je suis soigneux....je pense mon iMac date de juillet 2002 et il est nyckel!
le blanc est un peu passé avec le temps c'est tout.

par contre il est vrai que si je merde dans le démontage......ou le remontage.......

donc, merci de tous vos conseils, ma décision est prise, je ne tente pas le diable car je suis trop "amoureux" de mon ordi!

encore merci à tous.


----------



## r e m y (28 Novembre 2006)

Mais c'est hyper simple... d'autant que comme tu n'as pas besoin d'acc&#233;der au disque dur ou au lecteur de DVD, tu n'as besoin d'aller qu'aux premi&#232;res &#233;tapes du tutorial (d&#233;sassemblage de la base de la demi-sph&#232;re)

De plus ce sera l'occasion de le d&#233;poussi&#233;rer (je te garantie que tu sera surpris de l'accumulation de poussi&#232;re...) et ton iMac t'en remerciera car il chauffera moins

Ensuite avant de refermer (l'ouverture de la base s&#233;pare les 2 parties du caloduc et il faut remettre de la p&#226;te thermique neuve avant de r&#233;assembler), il suffit d'enlever la vieille p&#226;te thermique (un d&#233;pot noir que tu grattes avec l'ongle) pour en remettre de la neuve. Si tu sais faire une tartine de Nutella, tu sauras faire.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2006)

Le probl&#232;me avec le Nutella, c'est qu'on a toujours tendance &#224; vouloir trop en mettre...


----------



## guiguilap (28 Novembre 2006)

Ya besoin de pate thermique pour changer le DD d'un iMac G3  ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2006)

Je ne crois pas non...


----------



## CBi (28 Novembre 2006)

Vive le iMac G4, dont je confirme que l'on peut changer les 2 barrettes m&#233;moire, mais effectivement, pour un 800, le max de m&#233;moire support&#233; est 1Go (tous les d&#233;tails ici), donc ouvrir une machine qui a d&#233;j&#224; 768Mo install&#233;s, c'est beaucoup d'efforts pour peu de r&#233;sultats, sauf &#224; en profiter pour changer le lecteur de CD et le DD,... mais c'est plus de boulot.  

Mon conseil, pour les fans de iMac G4, c'est de chercher les derni&#232;res versions =
- &#224; partir de f&#233;vrier 2003: 1 GHz avec Airport Extr&#234;me au lieu de Airport "lent", et max m&#233;moire 1.5Go.
- &#224; partir de septembre 2003: 1 ou 1.25 GHz avec USB2.0, et max m&#233;moire 2Go.


----------



## Alycastre (28 Novembre 2006)

Mon iMac G4 800 15", ( tout premier mod&#232;le ) tourne maintenant avec 1Go de ram et un disque dur de 120 Go .... Le tout est faisable avec un tournevis ( et de la p&#226;te :rateau:  )


----------



## r e m y (28 Novembre 2006)

Alycastre a dit:


> Mon iMac G4 800 15", ( tout premier modèle ) tourne maintenant avec 1Go de ram et un disque dur de 120 Go .... Le tout est faisable avec un tournevis ( et de la pâte :rateau: )


 
3 tournevis!

un cruciforme pour les 4 vis de la plaque inférieure
un torx 10 et un  torx 15 pour les vis intérieures


----------



## Alycastre (28 Novembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> 3 tournevis!
> 
> un cruciforme pour les 4 vis de la plaque inférieure
> un torx 10 et un  torx 15 pour les vis intérieures


C'était une "image" ...


----------



## madmaxmac (28 Novembre 2006)

j'ai un flat panel G4 15 pouces(2002) , 512mo de ram, OX 10.2.8 FCP3...depuis 2002 avec une Cam canon j'ai fait de nb DVD maison.
c'est une excellente machine , bien sur poussive au niveau rendu video..mais en la gerant bien et en l'entretenant , elle donne tjrs satisfaction.
J'ai appris a l'exploiter a 110% et en consultant le forum , je n'ai toujours pas honte de m'en servir.
En 5 ans d'exploitation , 1 seul crash disk notoire sur 10.1. a partir de 10.2 , nickel.
J'ouvre FCP et ca marche , idem pour le net et les soft audio.
J'ai pris conscience qu'un entretien regulier est primordial : macjanitor , onyx ,reparer les autorisations , vider la pram , bien gerer les partitions , eliminer les petits fichiers qui trainent et fragmentent le disk...sauvegarder le + souvent pour liberer de l'espace.
bref j'envisage le duo core, mais je peux attendre.


----------



## guiguilap (28 Novembre 2006)

Vous savez vous pouvez m'offrir tous types de macs !


----------



## maxetmac (28 Novembre 2006)

Bon....apr&#232;s ces belles paroles je vais quand-m&#234;me essayer de l'ouvrir mon petit Mac !!! C'est vrai quoi, je suis un "Mac User" donc, je dois y arriver ;-)   
pour la p&#226;te thermique, ou peut-on se la procurer ?


----------



## yzykom (28 Novembre 2006)

J'ai un iMac G4 17" 1Ghz, 1Go + Airport et Bluetooth.  

Ses seuls d&#233;fauts : trop faible pour la vid&#233;o HD et H264 et pas d'USB2. Bon pour tout le reste. 
Et quand j'ai choisi un Mac, c'est aussi en consid&#233;rant que, dans mon esprit (et utilisation), c'est cens&#233; durer deux fois plus longtemps qu'un PC.

Je pense que je le remplacerai par un 24" mais il n'y a vraiment pas urgence : pas avant fin 2007 d&#233;but 2008, le temps que L&#233;opard sorte et fasse ses preuves. 

Et puis je regretterai l'esth&#233;tique boule, l'une des plus r&#233;ussie d'Apple, en tout cas nettement plus originale et classe que l'&#233;cran plat (selon mon go&#251;t, hein ? Les go&#251;ts et les couleurs ... )


----------



## guiguilap (28 Novembre 2006)

C'est que ca c'est pas un ecran plat p'tete ?


----------



## Alycastre (28 Novembre 2006)

yzykom a dit:


> J'ai un iMac G4 17" 1Ghz, 1Go + Airport et Bluetooth.
> 
> Ses seuls d&#233;fauts : trop faible pour la vid&#233;o HD et H264 et pas d'USB2. Bon pour tout le reste.
> Et quand j'ai choisi un Mac, c'est aussi en consid&#233;rant que, dans mon esprit (et utilisation), c'est cens&#233; durer deux fois plus longtemps qu'un PC.
> ...



Idem ...  Le probl&#232;me est que ces p*****s de machines sont increvables !


----------



## r e m y (28 Novembre 2006)

maxetmac a dit:


> Bon....après ces belles paroles je vais quand-même essayer de l'ouvrir mon petit Mac !!! C'est vrai quoi, je suis un "Mac User" donc, je dois y arriver ;-)
> pour la pâte thermique, ou peut-on se la procurer ?


A Paris, chez Surcouf par exemple...

Juste une question: t'es-tu renseigné sur le prix d'une barrette 512 Mo?

Car c'est peut-être ça qui va te retenir de changer la barrette d'origine (entre 80 et 100 Euros)


----------



## maxetmac (28 Novembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> A Paris, chez Surcouf par exemple...
> 
> Juste une question: t'es-tu renseigné sur le prix d'une barrette 512 Mo?
> 
> Car c'est peut-être ça qui va te retenir de changer la barrette d'origine (entre 80 et 100 Euros)


chez MacWay une "danelec" garantie 10 ans c&#244;ute environ 89 &#8364;+frais de port...
mais pour la p&#226;te thermique je vais pas all&#233; &#224; paris!!!! suis dans les Vosges   :-((


----------



## maxetmac (28 Novembre 2006)

maxetmac a dit:


> chez MacWay une "danelec" garantie 10 ans c&#244;ute environ 89 &#8364;+frais de port...
> mais pour la p&#226;te thermique je vais pas all&#233; &#224; paris!!!! suis dans les Vosges   :-((


rectif :  je ne vais pas aller &#224; Paris


----------



## maxetmac (28 Novembre 2006)

maxetmac a dit:


> rectif :  je ne vais pas aller &#224; Paris


pffff...................DANE-ELEC.
je vais aller au lit!!!!!!! &#231;a ira mieux demain.....


----------



## Mafsou (28 Novembre 2006)

maxetmac a dit:


> pffff...................DANE-ELEC.
> je vais aller au lit!!!!!!! ça ira mieux demain.....



Tu es fâché avec le bouton "éditer"?!?


----------



## guiguilap (29 Novembre 2006)

Oui suremen et avec DANE - ELEC aussi


----------



## r e m y (29 Novembre 2006)

maxetmac a dit:


> chez MacWay une "danelec" garantie 10 ans côute environ 89 +frais de port...
> mais pour la pâte thermique je vais pas allé à paris!!!! suis dans les Vosges :-((


 
Interroge MacWay, il est possible qu'ils aient de la pâte thermique (la pâte ArticSilver est très bien)


----------



## maxetmac (29 Novembre 2006)

OK merci . je vais voir le prix de tout &#231;a


----------



## tornade13 (29 Novembre 2006)

Salut

Imac G4 &#233;galement, 1ghz 80 go 768 sdram, il marche comme un b&#233;b&#233; seul le combo a &#233;t&#233; chang&#233; par un superdrive double couche, mais je l'ai fait monter par mon revendeur.

Mais pour des raisons de tavail, je vais m'en s&#233;parer...


----------



## CBi (29 Novembre 2006)

yzykom a dit:


> Et puis je regretterai l'esth&#233;tique boule, l'une des plus r&#233;ussie d'Apple, en tout cas nettement plus originale et classe que l'&#233;cran plat





Alycastre a dit:


> Idem ...  Le probl&#232;me est que ces p*****s de machines sont increvables !



Pour ma part, je ne vois qu'une &#233;volution possible = un MacPro d'occase comme m&#233;dia center, branch&#233; sur ma TV et ma chaine st&#233;r&#233;o, et contr&#244;l&#233; par mon iMac G4 via ARD !


----------

